# RY Tans... any experience?



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

So a while back ago, I bred a siamese to an e/e RY, hoping to fish out any c-dilutes in the RY. To my surprise, a couple of the babies turned out tan. I examined the parents, but neither showed tan. Since the siamese was a rather poor specimen, I decided she was probably the culprit, and never thought about it again. HOWEVER.... Just recently, I bred and RY to a chocolate to decrease the sootiness in the RY line, and to my huge shock, 100% of the babies are tans! Since the chocolate is obviously not a tan, that leaves only the RY to be a tan, however, you couldn't tell by looking at her. This line has been pure e/e to e/e for the last several generations, none of them ever showing tans.

Has anyone else had experience with e/e and tans? I'm thinking the doe must be at/at B/b e/e since ALL the babies (12) were tans, and the father must be a/a b/b E/E since they were about half chocolate and half black, but no RYs in the litter. I will keep the chocolates, cull the blacks, and breed them to other RYs to continue with the non-sooty RYs. I don't mind the tans in the litter, they just surprised me, and my other major line is chocolate tans, so they're useful no matter what line I pick.

I have another litter about 5 days younger which is from the same buck (a/a b/b E/E) and a full sister of the first doe, which so far has about the same mix of colors. They're not quite fuzzies yet so it's hard to tell color from shadows on the skin.

One other thing, I was really quite surprised to have blacks in the first litter, as the RY does is really not sooty at all. She is a satin, which might be part of it. Or, maybe it's a function of the at/at, which makes them less sooty? I'm not sure, and I hope someone here has more experience than me, or can at least tell me I'm not crazy!


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

I have actually recently had that experience, earlier this year. Sad thing is, the RY is such a poor tan I even thought she was a really poor RY, because her tummy was so pale. :roll: But there the clearly tan babies were, and better than her tan. (which isn't saying much.) Only one baby was RY, and I don't think it's a tan... Decent tan is actually meant to be a really good thing for yellows, from everything I've read.

A non-sooty RY from a black is interesting to me, as I was under the impression they don't start that way. I do think pied, and satin seem to brighten RY. Somewhat, to a lot. I don't know if tan has any effect on the top coat of e/e. I would have said no, but an RY from a black, with no soot... Interesting.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Well, I have been breeding this line to be non-sooty for the last several generations, and all my RYs at this point are satins, so that undoubtedly helps quite a bit. I've also noticed that as they age, the sootiness clears up quite a bit. I can judge the relative age of the RYs by how bright they are. However these does are young still, less than 6 months, and I don't remember them being sooty even at birth.


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

Could you post a pic of one of your non sooty RYs please? I'd love to see one.


----------



## tsunamis (May 25, 2012)

Almost all RY here in Sweden are tans. It's generally hard to tell and I personally haven't seen enough non-tan to notice a big difference. Some with tan are however lighter on the bellies.

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set ... 716&type=1 - a few of mine at the bottom of the album.


----------

